# Lucky find!!! Super Chief!



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 20, 2018)

This is a pretty rare gambles Hiawatha super chief from the late 1930s I believe. It is so hard to even find a photo to compare. It is obviously made by Shelby and named after the super chief locomotive. Original paint makes it so surprisingly nice. 

I was thinking about waxing it to bring back some of the luster, maybe lightly clean with wd 40 first?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone know anything else about this bicycle? Does anyone have one? Any other pics?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'd be interested to see the serial number. Seems to be pretty standard fare for Shelby during this time frame. A little (careful) detailing would make this bike pop. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 21, 2018)

51 Shelby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MantonSmith (Aug 21, 2018)

Here is my Hiawatha Super Chief


----------



## ranman (Nov 7, 2020)

Late 30’s? If you still have the bike I would appreciate a close up of the seat and serial number?


----------



## ranman (Nov 7, 2020)

MantonSmith said:


> Here is my Hiawatha Super Chief
> 
> View attachment 856093



Do you still have this bike?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 7, 2020)

ranman said:


> Do you still have this bike?



Yep


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks like a great find to me!


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 7, 2020)

ranman said:


> Do you still have this bike?



Yes I do


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 7, 2020)

ranman said:


> Late 30’s? If you still have the bike I would appreciate a close up of the seat and serial number?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 7, 2020)

Is that a super chief?


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 7, 2020)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Is that a super chief?



Yes


----------



## ranman (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 9, 2020)

MantonSmith said:


> Yes
> 
> View attachment 1297630
> 
> View attachment 1297631



Nice work man!


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 14, 2020)

Those tank louvers always get smashed.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> Those tank louvers always get smashed.



You got that right! Cause of the over steer from the shock ease


----------



## Stanley (Nov 14, 2020)

I have one. Probably the nicest bike I have.







Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 14, 2020)

Stanley said:


> I have one. Probably the nicest bike I have.View attachment 1301213View attachment 1301214View attachment 1301215
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Wow! That’s really nice


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for posting. I know it’s old..



Mine has been painted over but I still love the style. I just need to find the right fender light. Thanks, Fred


----------

